# Knight’s Armament Stoner X-LMG



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I will take a half dozen of these babies please....

Ultra-Light Sub-9lbs X-LMG Introduced by Knight's Armament - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------

